# Meine Erfahrung mit Ethercat von Beckhoff



## drfunfrock (17 November 2005)

Ich hatte meine Erfahrungen mit Twincat schon in einem anderem Thread dargestellt und dieses mal bauen wir eine 2. Anlage ohne Interbus, sondern mit Ethercat. 

Während die alte Anlage für 30 Stationen der Montrac-Monorailbahn grademal 10 Schränke hatte, auf die sich die Io-Module verteilten, so dass die Kabellängen recht beachtlich sind, haben wir es diesesmal so gemacht, dass jede Station seinen eigenen Schrank erhält. 

Ethercat ist ein auf TCP/IP basierendes Protokoll und die Verkabelung ist einfach. Vom Ethernetanschluss am PC geht es zum Buskoppler und von dort aus zum 2. Buskoppler usw. Es gibt Klemmen für die Auskoppelung von CAN, TCP/IP, RS485 usw. Die erziehlbaren Zykluszeiten liegen ohne Probleme bei 1ms. 

Unsere Stationen haben nur 3 Anschlüsse: 
- Druckluft
- 230V ~
- Ethercat

Damit können wir die Anlage flexibel zusammensetzen und alle Komponenten vormontieren.

Die Konfiguration der Klemmen ist einfach. Zuerst muss der Ethernetport im PC mit dem Ethercattreiber ausgerüstet werden. Dann wird im Konfigurationsprogramm von Twincat der Ethnernetport als kompatibel freigeschaltet (Klasse Falle, warum das wohl so sein muss?) . Anschliessend liesst man einfach alle Klemmen automatisch ein. Nach dem Mappen der IOs hat man dann es auch schon geschafft.  Man kann auch nachträglich einen Teil der Anlage automatisch einlesen und dann ganze Buskoppler mit den Klemmen in die Konfiguration einfach an die richtige Stelle kopieren. Selbstverständlich ist es möglich, alle IOs in TwinCat einzulesen und zu setzen und das ganz ohne Programm , nur mit der Maus. Für einen , der keine Automatisierung gelernt hat, ist das bei so manchen selbstgemachten Problemen ganz hilfreich.

Ich bin begeistert, zumal die Klemmen billig sind und wir nicht gegeizt haben, um Reserven vorzusehen. Da die Programmierumgebung TwinCats nichts kostet und man nur Lizenzgebühren für die SPS-Runtime bezahlt, brauchen wir uns auch nicht mit Dongeln und an den PC geketteten Lizenzen zu ärgern. Zudem wird ST damit ohne Aufpreis unterstützt. Wir werden auch schon deshalb weiter mit Beckhoff arbeiten. Eine 3. Anlage ist in der Planung und die wird wieder mit Beckhoff ausgestattet. Die Demo von Twincat kann man sich einfach herunterladen. Die ist 30 Tage lauffähig und man kann Programme gut simulieren. Die Installation von TwinCat dauert gerade einmal 5 min.


----------



## Zottel (17 November 2005)

drfunfrock schrieb:
			
		

> Ethercat ist ein auf TCP/IP basierendes Protokoll


Nicht ganz. Es basiert auf Ethernet, d.h. es gibt MAC-Adressen und eine Protokollnummer und, die das darüberliegende Protokoll (eben nicht IP) identifiziert. Daher wahrscheinlich auch die Notwendigkeit eine von möglicherweise mehreren Schnittstellen als "kompatibel" zu kennzeichnen. Sie muß dann wohl von einem speziellen Echtzeit-Treiber behandelt werden, der alle nicht Ethercat-Paketet an Windows weiterreicht.


> Ethnernetport als kompatibel freigeschaltet (Klasse Falle, warum das wohl so sein muss?) .


Meine Vermutung: siehe oben


> Ich bin begeistert, zumal die Klemmen billig sind


Kannst du einen ungefähren Preis nenen für 2 oder 8 Digital Ein- oder Ausgänge?


----------



## Seppl (17 November 2005)

drfunfrock schrieb:
			
		

> .. man nur Lizenzgebühren für die SPS-Runtime bezahlt



Wo liegt die den preislich (Listenpreis)?
Ist der Preis gestaffelt nach I/Os oder gibt es nur einen Preis?

Ciao


----------



## drfunfrock (17 November 2005)

> Kannst du einen ungefähren Preis nenen für 2 oder 8 Digital Ein- oder Ausgänge?



Ich komme morgen mir einem genauen Preis in Schwedischen Kronen.


----------



## drfunfrock (17 November 2005)

Seppl schrieb:
			
		

> drfunfrock schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch bekommst den Preis morgen. Nein der Preis gilt für den PC, dh. unabhängig von den IO.


----------



## drfunfrock (17 November 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz. Es basiert auf Ethernet, d.h. es gibt MAC-Adressen und eine Protokollnummer und, die das darüberliegende Protokoll (eben nicht IP) identifiziert. Daher wahrscheinlich auch die Notwendigkeit eine von möglicherweise mehreren Schnittstellen als "kompatibel" zu kennzeichnen. Sie muß dann wohl von einem speziellen Echtzeit-Treiber behandelt werden, der alle nicht Ethercat-Paketet an Windows weiterreicht.



Nur den Treiber habe ich im OS installiert gehabt und im Konfigurationsprogramme konnte ich alle 4 Ethernetschnittstellen auswählen, bekam aber die Meldung ein Miniporttreiber konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Da klickte es bei mir und ich fand den Menüeintrag. Anscheinend wird der Treiber erst dann richtig installiert.


----------



## drfunfrock (18 November 2005)

ca. Preise in schwedischen Kronen:

TwinCat Lizenz: 11000
Ein Ethercat Buskoppler: 1100
Eine Klemme 4 Digitale-Ausgänge: 390


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2005)

1 Euro entspricht aktuell laut Wechselkursrechner heute etwa 9,57 Schwedischen Kronen.
Daraus ergibt sich ungefähr:
11000 SEK => 1150,-€
1100 SEK => 115,-€
390 SEK => 41,-€


----------

